# How Much Will It Hold?



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*How much bulk fits in a 5 gallon bucket or a #10 can?*

*Food Item ____#10 Can _____5 Gallon Bucket*

Wheat ___________5 pounds ___37 pounds
White Flour _____4.5 pounds ___33 pounds
Cornmeal ______4.3 pounds____33 pounds
Popping Corn _____5 pounds ___37 pounds
Rolled Oats _____2.5 pounds ___20 pounds
White Rice ______5.3 pounds ___36 pounds
Spaghetti _______3.9 pounds ___30 pounds
Macaroni _______3.1 pounds ____21 pounds
Dried Beans ____5.6 pounds ____35 pounds
Lima Beans _____5.4 pounds ____35 pounds
Soy Beans _______5 pounds ____33 pounds
Split Peas ________5 pounds ____33 pounds
Lentils _________5.5 pounds ____35 pounds
White Sugar ____5.7 pounds ____35 pounds
Brown Sugar ___4.42 pounds ____33 pounds
Powdered Milk ____3 pounds _____29 pounds
Powdered Eggs __2.6 pounds ____20 pounds

*AND NOW YOU KNOW! *


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought 2 25 pound bags of rice last week and each one filled a 5 gallon bucket.
I bought 50 pounds of flour last week also and it took 2 buckets and I had some left over.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

backlash said:


> I bought 2 25 pound bags of rice last week and each one filled a 5 gallon bucket.
> I bought 50 pounds of flour last week also and it took 2 buckets and I had some left over.


vibrate it on the floor for a few minutes & it will settle some, then you can add more :sssh:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks UncleJoe, good info ta have!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> *AND NOW YOU KNOW! *


And now I know ...



Thanks


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Yup. Thanks UncleJoe. I'll print that one out.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

horseman09 said:


> Yup. Thanks UncleJoe. I'll print that one out.


laminated and placed on my bunker... eerrr *root cellar* door


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

That's a good guide but find the amounts vary in my buckets. I only get 12 lbs of powder milk in a 5 gal bucket... go figure:surrender:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks Uncle Joe for this list--not perfect because I may not fill my bucket like most here---but a great guide when purchasing to fill with one item.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

JayJay said:


> ---but a great guide when purchasing to fill with one item.


I think that's what the intention was; a general guide. I had guessed that I was getting 30-35lbs of wheat in each bucket so it appears to be fairly close.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I've seen similar amounts go into a 1 gallon mylar bag as UncleJoe lists for the #10 can.


----------

